# 14' Alumacraft project



## sccamper (Feb 10, 2008)

First off, let me say what a great site you have here at Tinboats.net. I've been talking about flooring my boat for at least 3 years now. After seeing all the great rigs that have been posted here, I jumped into it. 

I plan on adding floor board to rear, one to front, storage box with lid in front for batt and such, then covering the bow. Carpet the floors and bench seats. I usually fish with my daughter so a tall deck is out. I also dont want to add any more weight than I need to. Im also going to redo some, but not all the electrical and add some outlets for fishing lights. I was going to paint it, but after looking at all the scratchs, and the fact that we fish a lake full of submerger trees/stumps, just go with green. Here is some picts of first weekend. Got alot figured, cut out and now its been treated and drying.


----------



## shortfish (Feb 10, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

Great start! Looks like you got it under control! I like the way you used the cardboard for a template!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2008)

That looks good!


----------



## switchback (Feb 18, 2008)

Great start! Keep us updated.


----------



## sccamper (Feb 18, 2008)

Well Im making progress. Worked on it some in the evenings last week and then ALL day Sat., 10am-9:45.


----------



## sccamper (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the current seating I have now. Im going to add anouther seat base to the rear so I can move the rear seat to the center while fishing to center the weight. 

The front seat is on a swivel. I thought about putting a base like is in the rear, on the center seat, but I like being able to move that seat to the side edge when going to the front of the boat. The boat isnt wide enough for me to pass the passanger sitting in the center seat if its stationary. I also like the height of the center seat while fishing but wish it was lower while motoring down the lake. Any suggestion? Im thinking dont fix what isnt broken.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2008)

Your progress is coming out excellent! For the seat....maybe just cut the height in half? Best of both worlds?


----------



## sccamper (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I've got the boat back to fishin readiness. The electrical work, wood work and most of the carpeting is as done as I want it. I'm still going to carpet the factory bench seats and add anouther seat base to the rear so it is centered while fishin.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice! Job well done! =D> =D> =D> 


I love the sticker! :wink:


----------



## sccamper (Feb 20, 2008)

Yea, I think its pretty cool too. It will look good when I post mod pictures on anouther forum I visit.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

sccamper said:


> Yea, I think its pretty cool too. It will look good when I post mod pictures on anouther forum I visit.



8) 8) 8) 8) 

I like the way you think! :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 21, 2008)

sccamper said:


> Yea, I think its pretty cool too. It will look good when I post mod pictures on anouther forum I visit.


Now that advertises this forum without the chance at getting in trouble for advertising competitive forums. Gonna hafta start putting the bumper sticker on _before_ I take pictures of my mods. I have always been somewhat concerned about being reported if I PM people on other sites, to tell them about this place.


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 21, 2008)

THAT IS A GOOD LOOKEN BOAT.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I got to take the newly modified boat out yesturday. It sure seamed to ride in the water better, and ALOT quiter. It is much more comfortable than it was stock. It takes a little bit longer to plan out but rides so much better, it was well worth it. The next test is taking a partner along.

Since I was skunked Im just going to call it a boat test, not a fishin trip. The wind was nasty.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I've finally got around to finishing my carpet job. I spent the weekend covering the factory bench seats and spraying a bit of paint on the inside. Still looking to add some seat pedistal bases so I can move the seats a bit when needed. Might add a transom trolling motor this summer.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice man, I like the paint..Boat looks brand new! :beer:


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 10, 2008)

VERY nice job! Enjoy the boat this season!!


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 12, 2012)

i have a question, how did you mount the floor/support to the bottom of the boat?


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great job =D> I like the tap light up front, I have several on my Shamrock


----------

